# Keep bikes with hydraulic brakes in the home or garage during cold winter months?



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

It get's cold here in the midwest (Illinois) and the temps can reach below freezing during the winter months. I was wondering if I should keep the bike in the house, instead of the garage, during the winter months. I'm not sure if the hydraulic fluid will freeze or get gummy when stored during the cold season.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I keep mine in an unheated building in temps. as low as 15 degrees below zero with no issues. FWIW, I ride them in temps. as cold as 6 degrees below with no issues.


----------



## DStaley (Jun 25, 2011)

ecub said:


> It get's cold here in the midwest (Illinois) and the temps can reach below freezing during the winter months. I was wondering if I should keep the bike in the house, instead of the garage, during the winter months. I'm not sure if the hydraulic fluid will freeze or get gummy when stored during the cold season.


Great question, I've always wondered the same thing.

In addition, I am curious about the effects of fairly extreme cold (-20 - -40F) on other parts, such as the seals in suspension components. I live at 9000' in the CO Front Range, and we hit -40F at my house last winter. Bike was out in an unheated outbuilding, and seemed to work fine afterwards (Juicy 7 hydraulic brakes, RS revelation fork and Fox rp23 rear suspension). Not sure if I just got lucky nothing broke?... I'm probably going to bring it inside this winter, just in case, but am very interested in seeing what others have to say.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Put it under the covers with you and get all warm and snugly.


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

How does your car hold up to the cold? Your brakes will be fine and the oil in your shocks won't freeze, it will be fine.


----------



## fireball_jones (Mar 29, 2009)

If it has absorbed water, sure, the water will freeze, but if your lines are full of water, you should bleed them.

Otherwise no, it won't gum up or absorb moisture at those temps, so don't worry about it.


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't worry about it.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

the plows on snowcats and dot trucks work fine. the brakes in your car continue to function. your bike will be okay.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

to the OP, I really envy the bikes you have listed on your signature. I'm surprised you even posted in the Beginner's Corner, considering the bikes you own are very high end


----------



## Surfacecreations (Sep 8, 2011)

> to the OP, I really envy the bikes you have listed on your signature. I'm surprised you even posted in the Beginner's Corner, considering the bikes you own are very high end


 Now if I had known that spending thousands more for my latest bike would have come with superior knowledge and skill I would have forked over the extra cash for that. 

On to the subject, I wondered the same for really hot garages. I just as well will keep mine inside the house as my garage gets well past 100 during the Summer. Not only do I do it for extreme temperature but also I don't want to advertise what is behind door number one(garage) and give some thief a reason to wonder what is behind door number two(home). My garage opens up facing an intersection that is well traveled and many "wandering" suspicious people pass through. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

ussprinceton2004 said:


> to the OP, I really envy the bikes you have listed on your signature. I'm surprised you even posted in the Beginner's Corner, considering the bikes you own are very high end


I had an old Schwinn that was handed down to me and a Cannondale KillerV 500, bought back around 1995 or so. I didn't really take care of them, except for maybe putting air in the tires. Recently wanted to ride again and bought new bikes this summer. I figured I probably wouldn't be wanting to upgrade for awhile, so I bought high end bikes. Since I probably won't be upgrading bikes for a long while, I decided to really take care of these.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

wherever you keep them don't hang them up, (unless they are humg level) most hydraulic brakes have some air in the lines, it gathers at the top, if you hang them it travels to the top, then you may have to bleed them, keeping them level prevents the bleeding, so you'll have brakes when you go to ride the next time.. Happy Trails..


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

manabiker said:


> wherever you keep them don't hang them up, (unless they are humg level) most hydraulic brakes have some air in the lines, it gathers at the top, if you hang them it travels to the top, then you may have to bleed them, keeping them level prevents the bleeding, so you'll have brakes when you go to ride the next time.. Happy Trails..


Properly bled systems do not have air in the "line" and hanging them up in any position will not effect the brakes.

If there is air anywhere in the "line", it will cause a mushy lever feel and needs to be bled.

If there is air in the reservoir, it might be possible for it to migrate into the "line" when the bike is upside down and cause a mushy lever indicating the brakes need bled.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

gmcttr said:


> Properly bled systems do not have air in the "line" and hanging them up in any position will not effect the brakes.
> 
> If there is air anywhere in the "line", it will cause a mushy lever feel and needs to be bled.
> 
> If there is air in the reservoir, it might be possible for it to migrate into the "line" when the bike is upside down and cause a mushy lever indicating the brakes need bled.


If is a big word, we don't hang hydraulic brake bikes up in the shop I work in unless they are level, its easier to hang them level then to bleed the brakes..


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I routinely hang mine upside down without issues, bleeding brakes to rid the system of air isn't that hard, and is one of the skills the that an MTBer will probably want to master to avoid noob issues with brakes.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

manabiker said:


> If is a big word.


So is noob. :bluefrown: Learn how to bleed brakes and hang them up without any problems.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I routinely hang mine upside down without issues, bleeding brakes to rid the system of air isn't that hard, and is one of the skills the that an MTBer will probably want to master to avoid noob issues with brakes.


I've never had noob issues with my brakes or any of the bikes from the store, they are not ment to be hung up or stored that way, would you hang your car or truck up, or upside down?? if I bleed all the bikes in the store it would take time that could be better use elsewhere.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

manabiker said:


> would you hang your car or truck up, or upside down?


I would.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

manabiker said:


> they are not ment to be hung up or stored that way,


Really? :madman: Please, the same misinformation as always, please stop.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

manabiker said:


> wherever you keep them don't hang them up, (unless they are humg level) most hydraulic brakes have some air in the lines, it gathers at the top, if you hang them it travels to the top, then you may have to bleed them, keeping them level prevents the bleeding, so you'll have brakes when you go to ride the next time.. Happy Trails..


does UPS keep them upright when they ship them out in the box?
how about the warehouse that stores them?
:crazy:


----------



## Surfacecreations (Sep 8, 2011)

Please do not negative rep me for this to begin with. I know I am just a beginner but I ran across this:

From the Shimano hydraulic brake manual that is online. His Top Fuel has Shimano XTR M985 brakes:



> • When turning the bicycle upside down or on its side, the brake system may have some air
> bubbles inside the reservoir tank which are still there when the bleed screws are replaced, or
> which accumulate in various parts of the brake system when it is used for long periods. The
> M985 disc brake system is not designed to be turned upside down. If the bicycle is turned
> ...


Link is here:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/techdocs/content/cycle/SI/XTR/SI_8J70A/SI-8J70A-003-00-Eng_v1_m56577569830750010.pdf


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Surfacecreations said:


> Please do not negative rep me for this to begin with. I know I am just a beginner but I ran across this:
> 
> From the Shimano hydraulic brake manual that is online. His Top Fuel has Shimano XTR M985 brakes:
> 
> ...


Sure, that's why knowing how to bleed your brakes is a plus, you can *remove* the unwanted air in the system. Then you don't have to worry about it. I also hang mine upside down without issue, it makes room for more bikes. So kids, learn how to bleed your brakes and be careful of internet lore and fables.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I know how to bleed brakes, why do work I don't have to? they work fine, there have been no problems ever in our shop, or any of my bikes, they have never been hung up uneven, and I've never had call to hang up my pick up truck, motorcycles, or bicycles, so you hang yours up if you like to bleed brakes, I don't have need to.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

the box says this end up, and they do come in that way when shipped by Fed Ex, we don't use UPS for bikes.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

manabiker said:


> the box says this end up, and they do come in that way when shipped by Fed Ex, we don't use UPS for bikes.


haha, that's funny - you really think they stay that way?
Talk w/ your drivers about what happens once they receive it - boxes are footballs to them sometimes
(FWIW I run shipping for an e-tailer, so I've heard a few stories)


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

On top of that, I'm willing to bet my paycheck that the individual boxes of brakes inside the bigger box are not all in an "upward* fashion ...PLUS the brakes themselves are just coiled up and put into that packaging - there is no "UP" in that case


----------



## fireball_jones (Mar 29, 2009)

gmcttr said:


> Properly bled systems do not have air in the "line" and hanging them up in any position will not effect the brakes.
> 
> If there is air anywhere in the "line", it will cause a mushy lever feel and needs to be bled.
> 
> If there is air in the reservoir, it might be possible for it to migrate into the "line" when the bike is upside down and cause a mushy lever indicating the brakes need bled.


There is some air in the lines, even if you just bled them. It's not in with the fluid (as it would be if your fluid has absorbed water that has since evaporated), but clearly at some point you're going to have to put a screw back in your brakes, and you're going to trap air in the lines/reservoir at the point. It's no different than a car... your brake fluid tank (where the indicator level is) is half full of air, isn't it?

That said, that air shouldn't have any effect on anything, and the warning is definitely a CYA from Shimano in the event that they didn't do a great job with the manufacturing.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I've got 3 million miles driving semi trucks, and my frieght was transported with the arrows up, I had very few claims, and wouldn't want to have claims with some of the placard things I've hauled, I may not be alive today if I did. We haven't had a problem at our shop, I know there are bad drivers out there, but all in all they just want to do their job, most of them are professionals. If they don't there are other companies out there that will do a good job.


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tom93R1 said:


> How does your car hold up to the cold? Your brakes will be fine and the oil in your shocks won't freeze, it will be fine.


this

J-


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you Fireball, thats exactly what my manager at the bike shop said, "there will always be air in the system", best not to hang the bikes up, he has only been in that shop for 35+ years, I think I will listen to him, instead of posters that just want green reps..LOL!
The small amount of that is in the system will work its way to the top, so if the top is always the top it just makes sence it won't cause problems, it never has for us.
Happy Trails


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

you do mean your misinformation right... you are wrong and just looking for green.. LOL

Read Fireball Jones post for the right information.. he should get the green..LOL
I don't want it..


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

manabiker...don't be sad that others may have a different view of your's and crusty bike manager - 
35 years? he must also insist on spoon brakes...


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Does anyone know how a truck driver and a refrigerator are alike?


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

he's not crusty he started there at 13 yrs old, I raced MX with his dad many years ago, his dad had a Maico motorcycle shop, I bought parts from him for my bikes, my manager has wrenching/riding in his blood, you should know you can learn more from an experienced person than from people that want to prove how much they know, saying anything to get rep points..LOL


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

floydlippencott said:


> Does anyone know how a truck driver and a refrigerator are alike?


Pick me! Pick me! LOL 

What is "when the door closes the light goes out" Alex?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

manabiker said:


> ... saying anything to get rep points..LOL


for rep points?
You should know that my 'saying anything' (many times truth, others just my opinion) get's hella neg reps ...
(yeah hella)


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Pick me! Pick me! LOL
> 
> What is "when the door closes the light goes out" Alex?


that is not a question - neg rep for you!
Oh, 'what is' tagged to the front makes it a question?
either way, that answer is awkward... :/


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

manabiker said:


> Thank you Fireball, thats exactly what my manager at the bike shop said, "there will always be air in the system", best not to hang the bikes up, he has only been in that shop for 35+ years, I think I will listen to him, instead of posters that just want green reps..LOL!
> The small amount of that is in the system will work its way to the top, so if the top is always the top it just makes sence it won't cause problems, it never has for us.
> Happy Trails


I'm sure that works best *in your shop*, where the bikes just sit there, or get ridden around the block.

In the real world, we ride our bikes over rough terrain, lay them down on their sides and turn them upside down to repair flats, flip them all over the place crashing, etc. and so do your customers.

I like to properly bleed my brakes, removing all the air, so I don't have any problems out here.

I thought it was a good idea to let other posters know they could do the same and not have to worry about the "don't turn your bike upside down because it's bad for the brakes because my manager said so" theory.

I'm done here, carry on as you will.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sometimes I keep my bike upside down to let oil in the fork flow down and relube the seals......Ive never noticed any effect on the brakes. I also bleed my brakes at the first sign of mushiness YMMV


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

floydlippencott said:


> Does anyone know how a truck driver and a refrigerator are alike?


They're both full of beer! :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^best answer


----------



## fireball_jones (Mar 29, 2009)

gmcttr said:


> I like to properly bleed my brakes, removing all the air, so I don't have any problems out here.


Let's be clear, this has nothing to do with bleeding your brakes. There will always be a negligible amount of air in your lines, and should you leave it upside down for an extraordinary amount of time, then flip it over and immediately hit the trails, you may, the first time you use the brake, find it to be mushy.

Again, it's the manufacturer covering their ass. It's doubly true for a brand new bike, or newly installed brakes, because they can't guarantee that a) the amount of air in the lines wasn't excessive, and b) that the brakes were stored at optimal conditions before they were installed.

That's all.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

To answer the op's question, depends on the fluid. all fluids have a freezing temp, engines kept at -40 are usually kept warm overnight for a reason otherwise the oil turns to slush, which equals not good for the engine. just have a read of ther packaging or research online and that will give you the specs for the fluid.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

fireball_jones said:


> There will always be a negligible amount of air in your lines, and should you leave it upside down for an extraordinary amount of time, then flip it over and immediately hit the trails, you may, the first time you use the brake, find it to be mushy.


Even if your brakes get mushy after hanging the bike upside down, the brakes usually go back to normal before too long. I had a couple times where I practically had no brakes at all the first time I squeezed the lever, but the brakes were useable after a couple squeezes. I have since bled the brakes. It never hurts to have as little air as possible in the lines.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

DStaley said:


> Great question, I've always wondered the same thing.
> 
> In addition, I am curious about the effects of fairly extreme cold (-20 - -40F) on other parts, such as the seals in suspension components. I live at 9000' in the CO Front Range, and we hit -40F at my house last winter. Bike was out in an unheated outbuilding, and seemed to work fine afterwards (Juicy 7 hydraulic brakes, RS revelation fork and Fox rp23 rear suspension). Not sure if I just got lucky nothing broke?... I'm probably going to bring it inside this winter, just in case, but am very interested in seeing what others have to say.


I ride my bike down to -35 C no problems...Forgot the suspension locks up at about -20 C.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Where did I make any disparaging comments or veiled personal attacks? Just curious.


----------



## Surfacecreations (Sep 8, 2011)

> Where did I make any disparaging comments or veiled personal attacks? Just curious.


Just a guess but, you got some bad rep? Manabiker mentioned above he was a truck diver. Some how the thread drifted to poking fun at truck drivers. At least somebody put why they gave you bad rep. I have practically blank bad reps with no signature. I don't drive trucks except my pickup but I have enough respect for those guys to know that they keep America supplied. Seventy percent of the United States economy depends on the trucking industry. Without them everything would come to a screeching halt. Three cheers for truck drivers...:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks cowardly lion... "Shipping and Post-Sale are different time points of ownership"
herp-derp really?
So I owned it at the time of shipping?
or was it after the 'sale' - is that the 'checkout?'...because the card was not charged until the time of shipping (I work for an E-Tailor and that's how we do it too)
I'm confused...

You know what? grow a pair and challenge what I said like a man - not a shadow behind a rep button - thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Surfacecreations said:


> Just a guess but, you got some bad rep? Manabiker mentioned above he was a truck diver. Some how the thread drifted to poking fun at truck drivers. At least somebody put why they gave you bad rep. I have practically blank bad reps with no signature. I don't drive trucks except my pickup but I have enough respect for those guys to know that they keep America supplied. Seventy percent of the United States economy depends on the trucking industry. Without them everything would come to a screeching halt. Three cheers for truck drivers...:thumbsup:


Yeah, that's probably it. I skipped a lot of the bickering in this thread, and missed all of the truck driver part except for the question about the fridge. I don't care too much about my rep points, really. I couldn't figure out what I said wrong. Such is life on the internet...

P.S. I have nothing against truck drivers, refrigerators, or beer.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

negrep said:


> Shipping and Post-Sale are different time points of ownership


well, I dunno, do you own it while it's shipping? or do you own it after the sale...what's the time point 'breakdown' and how does that apply to how hydraulic lines are stored at any of those points?


----------

